# Java und die Zeitzone



## thE_29 (7. Mai 2009)

Ahoi!

Ich habe wiedermal ein Problem, dass Java bei mir auf einer Maschine die falsche Zeitzone ausliest.

Es sagt es sei GMT, obwohl Windows auf CEST ist und somit kommt bei Javauhrzeit irgendwas raus.

Nur woher liest Java sich die Zeitzone überhaupt aus? Unter Linux habe ich da was von einer Datei gefunden, aber für Windows?

mfg


----------



## thE_29 (7. Mai 2009)

So, der Kunde (oder wer auch immer) hat einfach mal ein registry.trim() gemacht 

Und so waren unter diesem Schlüssel: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Time Zones nur noch 10 Einträge oder so..
Natürlich war die CET/CEST nicht drinnen und deswegen ging Java auf GMT.

Wie das Zustande gekommen ist, bleibt halt ein Rätsel, aber immerhin gehts jetzt wieder


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2009)

Nicht zufällig das aktuelle Windows Server? Dort tauchte der Bug vor kurzem auch auf.
Geht glaube ich in diese Richtung:
Bug ID: 4762673 user.timezone is GMT when it should be Australia/Sydney
Den Tipp aus dem Bugreport versuchen, oder das user.timezone Property setzen hilft.


----------

